# Game Thread: Saturday Jan. 14th @ Chicago



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*








*Indiana – (L10: 4-6 OVERALL: 19-15)* 








*Chicago - (L10: 3-7 OVERALL: 15-20)* 

*Tip-off* – Saturday, January 14, 2006 - 8:30 P.M.

*Where* – United Center

*TV & Radio* - FSN & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:









































*Anthony Johnson | Saruans Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster**









































Kirk Hinrich | Ben Gordon | Luol Deng | Michael Sweetney | Othella Harrington*








*Who's HOT ?*















*Has averaged 18 points in the past 2 games.









Has averaged 19.7 points in the past 3 games.*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers-*








- Inactive







- Torn Bicep







- Everything 

*Bulls-* 

None.

*ESPN PREVIEW:*



*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 95
Bulls- 83

Come on guys, guess the score! Every member that guesses the score is repped.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Pacers 96 
Bulls 91


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 89
Bulls 85


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 102---Bulls 93....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers 109
Bulls 94


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 99
Chicago 88


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 104
bulls 88


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 102
Bulls 82


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers 96
Bulls 81

Fred Jones and Saras will get it going tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice looking thread Legend.... :cheers: ...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Indiana Pacers 98

Chicago Bulls 82


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nice looking thread Legend.... :cheers: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I decided to add a few things today when I was bored. I'm still looking for more stuff to add, so if anyone has any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I think Harrison and Granger are both starting, so that changes our lineup to look something like this:

AJ/Jack/Granger/Jermaine/Harrison


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Keys to game:

Play with energy 
Value Possesion
Hinrich/Gordon


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson makes a stupid foul.

5-6 Bulls lead early


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Skiles gets T'd up. I've met the guy, he's pretty nice... 

7-6 Pacers lead with a little under 8:30 left in the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack misses a layup. 

Harrison fouls Hinrich on the other end.

Harrison comitts another foul, this time on Sweetney who hits the layup. Harrison out, Foster in.

Sweetney can't complete the 3 point play.

7-12 Bulls lead.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley practiced a little today, and for the first time in a while, he dribbled with his right arm...

Jermaine hits both at the line after getting fouled by Sweetney.

Sweetney on the other ends, hits a hooker.

Gordon misses a floater, Jermaine gets a board after not boxing out. 

Timeout.

11-16 Bulls lead with 5:32 left in the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pathetic.

14-24 Bulls lead with 2:33 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie turns it over. 

Nocioni fouled by Jackson. Nocioni made 1/2 from the line.

15-25 Bulls lead with about 1:30 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

3-19 shooting....:uhoh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras rims out, but Granger gets the rebound and saves it. Then later in the posession, Granger misses a jumper, and Croshere "punches" the ball, which is illegal.

Duhon (I think) hits a 3.

Then Cro comes back with a 3.

Duhon makes another 3.

20-32 Bulls lead after the first.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

What the hell are they doing? 3-19 shooting, seriously it can't go any worse!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine fouled by Malik Allen, O'Neal hits both from the line. 

22-32 Bulls


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> 3-19 shooting....:uhoh:


0-6 for Jackson.

Cro hits another 3.

Allen hits a jumper for the Bulls.

Granger fouled and gets the dunk. He gets the 3 point play.

28-36 Bulls


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

God damn the Bulls can shoot... 

Saras makes a good pass to Jermaine, who dunks it.

30-38 Bulls with 9:39 left in the second.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaine looks like he's going to be beastin tonight.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Another timeout...

30-40 Bulls


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine looks like he's going to be beastin tonight.


I hope you are right, all I can say is that it wouldn't hurt us


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine just did something to his ankle.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster hits one from under the basket.

38-43 Bulls lead with 4:18 left in the 2nd. 

Jack hits both from the line.

40-43


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison called for an offensive foul, bad call.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Damnit, did I jinx JO?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ turns it over. 

Duhon misses but the Bulls get it back.

Nocioni gets fouled by Foster, his 3rd.

40-45 Bulls lead with 2:37 left in the second.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Damnit, did I jinx JO?


We're playing better without him, but we still can't contain the Bulls.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> We're playing better without him, but we still can't contain the Bulls.


Atleast we are closeing the gap compered to first qtr.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nocioni hits both from the line.

Jackson gets his first field goal.

Malik Allen gets a layup.

Cro misses a layup.

Jackson takes it to the rack and gets fouled.

49-42 Bulls with 1:10 left in the second.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> We're playing better without him, but we still can't contain the Bulls.



I don't know about that...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hinirich misses, but Holcomb gets the offensive rebound. Duhon gets a layup.

Our defense sucks... 

Cro can't hit layups.

Nocioni misses and AJ misses our last second shot.

43-51 at halftime.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I don't know about that...


Our offense is... We can pass it aroud more. Our defense is lacking his lucky rebounds, though.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Our offense is... We can pass it aroud more. Our defense is lacking his lucky rebounds, though.



Yeah, our offense sure is looking smooth out there....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, our offense sure is looking smooth out there....


So what exactly do you see wrong and what do you think can improve? Or can you even watch the game?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Actually, I've got an answer: missed layups.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> So what exactly do you see wrong and what do you think can improve? Or can you even watch the game?


I can see our team shooting 26% from the field.....not standard 'smooth' offense.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Croshere giving our offense some life with those two quick threes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I can see our team shooting 26% from the field.....not standard 'smooth' offense.


Yeah, Jackson is 2-10. Freddie is cold.

Croshere is shooting well.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Foster with another layup, Jack hits two FTs...Pacers regain the lead.

Jack steals it and lays it in and gets fouled! He hits the FT, way to make up for that ugly start Jack...16 points so far.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stephen Jackson has showed up!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jack is going off again! With that 3, he's got 14 in the qtr, 22 on the game.

I'm impressed with his 13 attempts from the line, that's what we need from him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Stephen Jackson has showed up!



That's how streaky shooters do it haha.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls fan here. It seems like the refs have decided to pick up the slack for Artest, Tinsley and JO tonight.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Bulls fan here. It seems like the refs have decided to pick up the slack for Artest, Tinsley and JO tonight.



That's nice.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Bulls fan here. It seems like the refs have decided to pick up the slack for Artest, Tinsley and JO tonight.


The refs have missed a lot on both ends... I'm guessing you don't like Tyson Chandler's 5 fouls in 4 minutes?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jack's on fire! Another 3! 25 points and climbing..

77-73 Pacers with 8:08 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> The refs have missed a lot on both ends... I'm guessing you don't like Tyson Chandler's 5 fouls in 4 minutes?



But that's what Chandler does best...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras running point guard, let's see how he performs in the clutch!

Eh, he just telegraphed a pass and turned it over. Now AJ comes in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> The refs have missed a lot on both ends... I'm guessing you don't like Tyson Chandler's 5 fouls in 4 minutes?


Oh no, TC's FAR more helpful from the bench. I'm talking abt the HUGE FT differential and the barrage of poor calls against us. Missed calls on both ends? :laugh:. How many more FTs do u want?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson hits a jumper!

79-75 Pacera lead with 6:30 left in the 4th.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jax hits again from 16 feet, but then picks up the offensive foul. 27 points and climbing...


79-75 Pacers

6:20 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****, Deng hit a 3. We just can't get away from these guys.

Jack turns it over.

Duhon misses, Foster gets the rebound, but is called for a foul? ****ing Chicago refs.

81-77 Pacers lead with 5 something left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ha, Tinsley is wearing a pink tie.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ can post up? He uses his weight to push over Gordon and get an offensive foul.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the ****? Jackson just got called for a travel.

81-79


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie Jones for 3!!

84-79 with 3:34 left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Freddie FINALLY!! Hits the three. 84-79

3:21 left...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster tackled by Sweetney when he's trying to get a rebound, foul called on Sweetney of course.

Granger hits a jumpler. Yes!

86-79 with 2:57 left.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And Granger hits a 22 footer...he's got a good game going, 7 points, 7 boards, 2 assists.

86-79 Pacers

2:57 left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson steals the ball, gets it to Granger, who gets fouled. 

Granger hits 1/2 from the line.

87-82 with a little under a minute and a half.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Granger with the offensive board and gets fouled, hits one of two from the line.

87-82 Pacers with 1:15 left.

Timeout.

Let's not blow this.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gordon nails a 3. Damn, lets get rid of these guys...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh my god. Not. Again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****, Foster just fouled out.

Nocioni completed the 3 point play.

89-87 with under :30


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on Pacers! 

89 all


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Edit: hmm.

Go Pacers!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!

Aj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Edit: And ya'll wonder why I love the fella.

Clutch.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gill sighting for the last 2.5 seconds...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Edit: Stupid gamecast.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PACERS WIN!!!!!! PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!

Gordon's last second shot doesnt count!!!!!

AJ!!!! You lucky son of a *****!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> PACERS WIN!!!!!! PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gordon's last second shot doesnt count!!!!!
> 
> AJ!!!! You lucky son of a *****!



Wait, what? Man my Gamecast is ****ed up.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Wait, what? Man my Gamecast is ****ed up.


Gordon's shot got off after the buzzer sounded.

I've heard some new Jackson nicknames tonight:

Jack-hammer
Action-Jackson


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Gordon's shot got off after the buzzer sounded.
> 
> I've heard some new Jackson nicknames tonight:
> 
> ...



Haha, I like those nicknames.

Go Pacers!!


AJ!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys!!! It was a close one but you guys pulled through! Nice win for your team! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This win has to feel good for the Pacers.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

This picture says it all:










Great win!

Go Pacers!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you Pacers for pulling out this win! You guys are playing short handed and still kicking folks behinds. Good job! I needed you guys to win this game in the worse way. Wave bye bye to the 8th seed Chi-Town. :wave:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Gordon's shot got off after the buzzer sounded.
> 
> I've heard some new Jackson nicknames tonight:
> 
> ...


I've heard Action-Jackson many times, but Jack-hammer?

Final Score- 91-89

Larry Legend- 10
thekid- 7
Pacers Fan- 6
Pacerholic- 15
StephenJackson- 23
Pacersthebest- 9
Indystarza- 14
Banjoriddim- 18
absolutebest- 13
rock747- 14

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> PACERS WIN!!!!!! PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!




Great win guys, Chicago played us hard 'till the end, I'm just glad we were able to pull this one off...


BTW does anyone have an update on J.O.????



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Great win guys, Chicago played us hard 'till the end, I'm just glad we were able to pull this one off...
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone have an update on J.O.????
> ...



Last I heard was that he had a minor sprain of his ankle. I believe he will be day-to-day. Nothing major.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Last I heard was that he had a minor sprain of his ankle. I believe he will be day-to-day. Nothing major.


That's what the WGN broadcasters said more or less


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Also, much props are deserved for Jax for his last second pass. He gets a lot of hate here for being selfish and an an '*******,' but that last pass he made was great. He was even told by Carlisle to take the last shot, and he gave it up.



> STEPHEN JACKSON:
> 
> “Coach (Rick Carlisle) wanted me to take the last shot, but A.J. (Anthony Johnson) was smart and made a great play. The back-door was wide open and he was able to get a better shot than me and he converted."


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Last I heard was that he had a minor sprain of his ankle. I believe he will be day-to-day. Nothing major.



Very good news...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's a clip of Jermaine turning his ankle:

http://rapidshare.de/files/11071874/onealinjury.zip.html


----------

